# Indoor Archery Timer (Need Feedback)



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Posted this in the General forum, but it was on page 2 within a matter of minutes.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=812471


Prag, you are just too good. The only problem Prag, I would feel a little worried putting my lab top in front of some of the joker's we shoot with.:mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, you are just too good. The only problem Prag, I would feel a little worried putting my lab top in front of some of the joker's we shoot with.:mg:


That's why I said "a well protected enclosure". Besides, the laptop can stay behind the shooters and the second monitor be placed out front. Over the last couple of years (at the office) we've been replacing all the CRT monitors with flat screens. Even with the crowd we shoot with, I probably got a life time supply of old monitors. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What...an EGG TIMER doesn't get it done


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> What...an EGG TIMER doesn't get it done


I kinda figured that egg timers were a bit too complicated for some folks. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I kinda figured that egg timers were a bit too complicated for some folks. :shade:


You are probably right :embara:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Ha, nice crack Prag.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Pragmatic Lee, let me know when you get it done , I would like to download a copy if possible.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Someone shake the CaroWhiner awake and get him back to work.....................


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Someone shake the CaroWhiner awake and get him back to work.....................


It's well on the way to being finished - just completed adding the ABAB vs. ABBA shooting sequences and the ability to shoot unlimited practice ends.

Plus I did some fine tuning on the buzzer so that "buzzing" time is "inside" the shooting/prep times. The accuracy on a 2 minute time period is now .006 seconds. :shade:

If ANYONE is interested in this, "please" send me a PM so that I can track who wants it first.

Thanks
Lee


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

*Not to burst your bubble but . . .*

... our State Archery Association of Massachusetts (SAAM) already has quite a sophisticated program available. All they ask is clubs that download it and use it make a "donation" to SAAM. 

It can be used on just about any type of round (NFAA 300, FITA 300, FITA 600, etc.). It is very slick, includes audio for the countdowns to starting and after a break, buzzers, does the ABBA thing when desired, etc. Check it out at



> http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/Software/SAAM/MassFIATT.htm


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

rudeman said:


> ... our State Archery Association of Massachusetts (SAAM) already has quite a sophisticated program available. All they ask is clubs that download it and use it make a "donation" to SAAM.
> 
> It can be used on just about any type of round (NFAA 300, FITA 300, FITA 600, etc.). It is very slick, includes audio for the countdowns to starting and after a break, buzzers, does the ABBA thing when desired, etc. Check it out at


Yep, it is a nice timer, but on every "wide screen" monitor I've tried it on, it chops off the right most character of the display.

Here's an example











IGluIt4U said:


>


Not at all Sticky, I downloaded this timer many months ago and have recommended it to others. If everyone liked the same thing there'd only be one bow/arrow/release, etc. company.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not at all Sticky, I downloaded this timer many months ago and have recommended it to others. If everyone liked the same thing there'd only be one bow/arrow/release, etc. company.


I understand Lee.. just had that pic waitin for a chance to post it.. you were it.. :lol: :cheers: :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> I understand Lee.. just had that pic waitin for a chance to post it.. you were it.. :lol: :cheers: :wink:



He's usually pretty good for a couple of those.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep, it is a nice timer, but on every "wide screen" monitor I've tried it on, it chops off the right most character of the display.



Hmmmm. Interesting. It's been used in several (many?) states for FITA shoots, including some national events. We use it for all our FITA shoots, our FITA nationals, some of our NFAA States and Sectionals, etc - for several years. We use laptops, standard monitors, LCD flat panel TVs (32" and 26") with RGB input, you name it. Never a problem. You might check your display settings or something. You've definitely got something goofy going on there.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

rudeman said:


> Hmmmm. Interesting. It's been used in several (many?) states for FITA shoots, including some national events. We use it for all our FITA shoots, our FITA nationals, some of our NFAA States and Sectionals, etc - for several years. We use laptops, standard monitors, LCD flat panel TVs (32" and 26") with RGB input, you name it. Never a problem. You might check your display settings or something. You've definitely got something goofy going on there.


So far, this is the only program I've ever encountered that demonstrated this type of display problem. I was very impressed with your timer when I first stumbled upon it and have recommended it to several folks. Some I've heard back from and some I haven't. And some saw the same issue on one computer but not on another. I'm reasonable sure it has nothing to do with the monitor settings and is more a product of the system's fonts. I have no idea how long your timer has been around - any chance it was around back in the days of Windows 3.0/3.1? If so, there's a good chance it is using the old Windows 8 point font system. 

Since both your and my timers are "free", it's not like we're competing. :shade:


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Just one last comment - 'cause I really don't care that much (it isn't MY timer, BTW). Did you install the fonts that come with it - as per instructions? If you followed the installation instructions, I can't imagine how it doesn't work for you (or others) when we have it up and running on full-screen flat panel TV's, monitors, you name it - at dozens of locations.


----------



## ArcherCoach (Feb 10, 2008)

The program was written originally under Visual Basic 5 but later modifications were made in Visual Basic 8 running on XP. The program requires the Archery fort file that comes with the download. The font was created to get past the shortcomings of the standard MS fonts. They are taller and narrower so they will fit on the display. An updated font file was sent out with the latest version so the timer can handle "AB" and "CD" lines now along with Vegas and MFAA shoot requirements. Limitations to the Online and Shooting times were also taken care of. The latest version is now available on the Texas Archery website. Just Google "Archery Timer" and you will find it.


----------



## ArcherCoach (Feb 10, 2008)

Lee:

I appreciate pointing out a problem with the Mass Archery Timer. Looks like I need to add a check to see if the correct font file has been installed and then give a warning if it hasn't been. Ahh, back into the code again. Maybe I missed it in the thread but what language are you writing you timer in? I find that VB8 is good but I am always looking to learn. Have a great day.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I think I'm ready to let some other folks give the Pragmatic Archery Timer (Ver 1.0) a spin.

A 2.2 MB zip file is available at:
http://pragmaticlee.safedataisp.net/

Look for the zip file named ArcheryTimer.zip

You must be running Windows 2K or higher (XP, Vista). I do not have access to a Vista system to test the install package on; however, it has been tested on Win2K & WinXP. I'll assume that anyone running Vista will have to run the installer "As Administrator".

Please, please, please, give me feedback on not only the timer itself, but also on the installer.

This program is FREE (as in beer) to any individual, club, university, whoever that wants to use it. If you find it useful and would like to make a $ contribution , just PM me for details. I do have a PayPal account, but not set up to receive money.

Mac & Linux users, please be patient. If there is wide enough acceptance of the Windows version AND enough interest is shown in having a Mac/Linux version, I will give it serious consideration.

BTW: There are 2 documents
1) ReadMeFirst.pdf - this file is available before doing the installation - it will be part of the unzipped files. PLEASE do what its title says.
2) Operation.pdf - after the installer has been successfully run, a new entry will be in Start/All Programs named Pragmatic Archery Timer. Under that link will be a link to Documentation.pdf. I also highly suggest that you read it before execution the program (if you really what to know what the timer can do).

Attention MODs, I have discussed posting this link with a MOD and got the OK since this is a link to a "free" product. I can't hardly justify becoming an AT sponsor for a free product.

Have Fun,
Lee


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Pragmatic Lee, I downloaded the timer (thank you) and it runs fine for me on Vista. The only thing that I would like in there and maybe it is there , is if the line gets done shooting before their time is up for a way to reset the timer for the next line so that you dont have to wait for it to run out the time for the first line. Other than that it works fabulous. :thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Pragmatic Lee, I downloaded the timer (thank you) and it runs fine for me on Vista. The only thing that I would like in there and maybe it is there , is if the line gets done shooting before their time is up for a way to reset the timer for the next line so that you dont have to wait for it to run out the time for the first line. Other than that it works fabulous. :thumbs_up


Thanks for sharing your experience. The ability to "Advance" an end has already been added to V1.1 which will be available for download in the next couple of days (maybe this afternoon). Lots of other goodies added as well.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Let us know when you get the new version done.


----------

